# 24hreup.biz LEGIT or SHIT?



## Sicwun88 (Feb 2, 2020)

Doing my best to research,be patient, not jump the gun,in my search to excel, just looking for opinions reviews, anything to help, not waste time or money with bullshit ,24hreup.biz & theta bio? anybody use them recently?

Anbody have any 24hreup reviews?


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 2, 2020)

I'd pass if it were me


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 2, 2020)

If you order from a website there is a 90% chance that you are going to get scammed.

This can't be said enough so I will say it again, if you actually go to the gym and hang around guys who live this lifestyle, the right person will eventually come along. 

To be honest, if you haven't found a legit source yet, you aren't ready.


----------



## CJ (Feb 2, 2020)

Yeah, I'd pass too. I can't see the odds being in your favor going that route.

Ask the big guy in your gym for a spot. Break the ice with him, be patient with working up a friendship, don't be creepy.


----------



## Jin (Feb 2, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Yeah, I'd pass too. I can't see the odds being in your favor going that route.
> 
> *Ask the big guy* in your gym for a spot. Break the ice with him, be patient with working up a friendship, don't be creepy.



How will people know to work up a friendship with you to get steroids?


----------



## CJ (Feb 2, 2020)

Jin said:


> How will people know to work up a friendship with you to get steroids?



Ouch. :32 (7):


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 2, 2020)

The gym thing is true, I cant tell you how many times I've heard people openly just start dropping dimes about their use and where they're getting it from. 

Not me though. Ask me what I'm on and all you'll get in response is "chicken".


----------



## Torres (Feb 2, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> The gym thing is true, I cant tell you how many times I've heard people openly just start dropping dimes about their use and where they're getting it from.
> 
> Not me though. Ask me what I'm on and all you'll get in response is "chicken".



Thats Awesome , Bahahahahahahaha
I get the occasional “ What Do You Use “ question , my response is , “ I Eat 6 Times A Day “ 
There You Go.
I have a small tight circle of dudes that know I run gear and they do as well, Besides that, anyone else can go pound sand !!


----------



## C1368 (Feb 2, 2020)

It just takes time


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 2, 2020)

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THT HELP ME SHY AWAY FROM TAKING A CHANCE OF PLACING THE ORDER,MADE A CALL TO AN OL FRIEND, SAID...NP, HE'S GOT ME COVERED,6,10ml of cyp on the way, good price,& I know it's, legit, a no worry source, I'm content,and Will continue to,talk shit,& listen to others advice . Maybe someone will explain to me how to post a pic? I suck at this


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 2, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THT HELP ME SHY AWAY FROM TAKING A CHANCE OF PLACING THE ORDER,MADE A CALL TO AN OL FRIEND, SAID...NP, HE'S GOT ME COVERED,6,10ml of cyp on the way, good price,& I know it's, legit, a no worry source, I'm content,and Will continue to,talk shit,& listen to others advice . Maybe someone will explain to me how to post a pic? I suck at this



click on the icon that looks like a picture of a tree. Choose upload from computer, pick the photo you want from your camera roll then click upload file right under it.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 2, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THT HELP ME SHY AWAY FROM TAKING A CHANCE OF PLACING THE ORDER,MADE A CALL TO AN OL FRIEND, SAID...NP, HE'S GOT ME COVERED,6,10ml of cyp on the way, good price,& I know it's, legit, a no worry source, I'm content,and Will continue to,talk shit,& listen to others advice . Maybe someone will explain to me how to post a pic? I suck at this



I always love a happy ending ... and I wanted to commend you for posting your question first before ordering ... so few do that... you did and got a very positive outcome ... congrats ...!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Feb 2, 2020)

yeah that's true how I always found mine but most of the time u find a wanna be that makes it himself so like everyone says juice is the most counterfeited substance so be careful. I know of a few decent ones to order from that I have tested but never even heard of those


----------



## JM750 (Feb 2, 2020)

24hreup was gtg at one time. Not sure now.


----------



## German89 (Feb 2, 2020)

JM750 said:


> 24hreup was gtg at one time. Not sure now.



Yup..

What brings you back here?

Dylan give you the boot?


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 3, 2020)

that one ive heard is actually legit

not joking


----------



## chandy (Apr 1, 2020)

sucks to suck for me. i generally am able to go super late like midnight or 1 am. so the gym is pretty much empty especially where i live.


also new to forums i meant to reply with quote to CJ275. about going up to the big dude in the gym. plus from what i have seen on their social media and stuff most don't seem big at all. couple small but shredded


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 1, 2020)

chandy said:


> from what i have seen on their social media and stuff most don't seem big at all. couple small but shredded


Yeah don't bother with the small but shredded guys.  There's a reason they're small haha.


----------



## geogroup (Apr 2, 2020)

24hreup.biz has been around for over a decade. I know many who have used their services. I picked up some of their gear in a round about way....in a members classified section I found some of their D-Bol.
I've had interaction with them over at meso. Two times. Both times they were helping out members who were scammed. Sure, its a way to advertise and play the hero...but to those scammed, having product sent to them free of charge after being ripped off...it was something special.
They sent out 5 or 6 kits of Humatrope. Pharm GH. Not cheap.


----------



## chandy (Apr 2, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Yeah don't bother with the small but shredded guys.  There's a reason they're small haha.



haha yea that's why i haven't even bothered. i saw one guy that might have been on something. he was big but he was fat. kinda like a strong man build. but he was lifting some light ass weights every time i saw him. like extremely light. and his rest time was like 5-10 min between sets. i was dead watching this man. like he has muscle under all that fat i'm sure. but shit i worked out harder than him when i was 13 and he said he has been lifting for 30+ years. 

i'm thinking he either was using and got injured and fat and is just getting back or something


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 2, 2020)

As I get older it becomes harder to put on muscle without also putting on fat.  Hence the need for spinning. 
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/32567-Indoor-Cycling-(Spinning)-The-Basics?highlight=Spinning


----------



## dragon1952 (May 19, 2020)

After quite a bit of research and contemplation I decided to be the guinea pig and give these guys a shot. Ordering process and seller communication went perfectly. Will report back.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 19, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> After quite a bit of research and contemplation I decided to be the guinea pig and give these guys a shot. Ordering process and seller communication went perfectly. Will report back.




A yellow guy ordering from a website...priceless


----------



## dragon1952 (May 19, 2020)

Ha ha...yeah well I didn't exactly expect to get rave reviews on this decision. I gotta do at least one cycle before I die and finding someone locally who is also trustworthy is just as big of a shot in the dark for me as this and would take much longer.


----------



## onetap (May 20, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Ha ha...yeah well I didn't exactly expect to get rave reviews on this decision. I gotta do at least one cycle before I die and finding someone locally who is also trustworthy is just as big of a shot in the dark for me as this and would take much longer.



Gotta commend your for your actions bro, will you leave an update on this thread?


----------



## dragon1952 (May 20, 2020)

Yes I will. I'll update when the product arrives and how it looks immediately. It might be a while until I start the cycle pending the results of an MRI scheduled for the 1st week of June for my shoulder although I might be able to test out the test (ha ha) regardless. I've got blood work this week for my first 3 months on 100mg test C a week and if the dosage is adjusted up, like I'm hoping, I can get more blood in maybe 8 weeks or so. If that happens I'll just take my regular dose using the new stuff for the last couple weeks and share what the results are.


----------



## dragon1952 (May 23, 2020)

Wow.....here already! Ordered early in the morning (2AM-ish) on 5/19 from US Domestic stock and I was shocked to see it in the mailbox today 5/22. Was sent USPS Priority Mail and along with my order (2 x test c @250/ml and 2 x Dbol 20mg) received a free 30ml bottle of Viagra @ 50mg/ml.  Everything labeled with product and code #, batch #, mfg date and exp date. It all looks good. Was a little worried with all the mixed reviews over at the MESO forum but a senior member in this thread said he had heard it was gtg and enough guys over at MESO seemed satisfied. So far so good.


----------



## Camoninja (Jun 5, 2020)

Any updates on 24hrup???


----------



## dragon1952 (Jun 5, 2020)

Today is just day 11 for me on 500 mg test c plus dbol. I started the dbol at 30 mg/day and bumped it to 40 mg 2 days ago. Can't say I've seen much yet but I'm also just eating at a small surplus. Half of what I've read says it only takes days to see some results and the other half says 1-2 weeks so I'll reserve judgement for now. The product I got was from Pharmavol Labs, not Tri Pharm which is what I ordered, and I did find one comment on the AAS forum saying they sold under-dosed shit but I'm not sure I trust the post/poster. I'll give it a few more days.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 5, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Today is just day 11 for me on 500 mg test c plus dbol. I started the dbol at 30 mg/day and bumped it to 40 mg 2 days ago. Can't say I've seen much yet but I'm also just eating at a small surplus. Half of what I've read says it only takes days to see some results and the other half says 1-2 weeks so I'll reserve judgement for now. The product I got was from Pharmavol Labs, not Tri Pharm which is what I ordered, and I did find one comment on the AAS forum saying they sold under-dosed shit but I'm not sure I trust the post/poster. I'll give it a few more days.



Never done dbol but ive seen guys saying if its real you know within a week...the test takes a while


----------



## dragon1952 (Jun 5, 2020)

I should also clarify a bit. When I started the cycle 11 days ago I was coming off of a 10 week recomp where I lost around 10 lbs and 5-6% body fat. My waist decreased 3 inches and I lost 1/2" from my flexed bicep . So since then I've been eating at a small surplus and have gained back around 3 lbs, waist size hasn't changed and I've nearly got the 1/2" back on my bicep. I've also increased my lifting frequency slightly as to make sure I'm training hard enough.  I do look better in the mirror but whether that is because of the diet and lifting adjustments or the drug or both is debatable. I have not noticed any sides to speak of.


----------



## dragon1952 (Jun 12, 2020)

This is probably a good point in time to comment on my recent purchase from 24hreup. I purchased the Tri Pharm Dbol 20mg tabs and test cyp 250mg/ml from US Domestic but actually received Pharmavol products. This is my 18th day on 500mg test cyp (250 twice per week) and the Dbol. I started this cycle after a 10 week recomp and went straight into a clean bulk. I started the Dbol at 30mg/day which from what I have researched is plenty for a first cycle. After the 8th day I bumped it up to 40mg, then 50mg, then 60mg by the 14th day. The past couple days I bumped it to 80mg. I have seen absolutely no results other than gaining 5.5 lbs which is what I would normally gain from moving into a calorie surplus after 17 days without drugs involved. I think it's safe to say at this point that the Dbol is either total bunk or at best severely under-dosed. No side effects at all, no extra strength, pumps, water retention or anything else typical of Dbol. It's obviously too soon to tell about the test cyp but I'm not getting my hopes up. I have continued my normal trt dose of 50mg twice a week just in case.
I'm not saying I'm surprised in the least. I was willing to give them a chance and risk the funds which aren't going to make or break me.
I posted this on another site where they advertise also.


----------



## dragon1952 (Jun 26, 2020)

24hreup has paid to have samples of my Pharmavol labs dbol tested and sent me replacements from a different lab. Should have the results soon.


----------



## Camoninja (Jun 29, 2020)

Any luck with these guys? I thought about trying domestic. Or is it a smart thing to stay away? I already ordered from somewhere else but it wouldnt hurt to compare the two against each other.


----------



## dragon1952 (Jun 29, 2020)

Well the replacement Dbol they sent me was from Hutech and are labeled at 25mg/tab. This will be the 6th day on those at 50mg/day and I've already gained nearly as much as I did on 4 weeks of the Pharmavol's they originally sent. And thinking the Pharmavol's must be under-dosed I actually went up as high as 100 mg/day for almost a week. The only thing I seemed to get out of the Pharmavol's was some increased vascularity...no strength, a couple lbs of size and no common sides such as water retention, bloat, etc.
Today will be just my 3rd workout since starting the Hutech's so we'll see if there is any strength increase yet.
Now here's the kicker, I just got the test results back from the Pharmavol dbol, which were supposedly 20mg/tab, and the two tested tabs came back at 28.04mg and 33.45mg of methandienone which means I had to be taking upwards of 150mg/day there at the end with little to no results. I'm not saying anything yet but you can infer what you wish from those test results :^ /
As for the test cyp, this will be start of the 6th week so we'll see what happens by the end of this week.


----------



## Camoninja (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks! Thats what I was wondering.


----------



## dragon1952 (Jul 1, 2020)

Camoninja said:


> Thanks! Thats what I was wondering.



...and just to clarify, 24hreup and Pharmavol are two different entities with 24hreup being a reseller (I believe) and Pharmavol being a lab so one wouldn't necessarily reflect bad on the other. But it looks like both are OK. If you order domestic Pharmavol isn't even listed as an option though, just Tri Pharma and Hutech so I'm not exactly sure why I got Parmavol in the first place....and I don't really care as long as it's good shit.
And BTW, I'm having blood taken this week so we'll see how the test cyp does and how bad/if my liver got hammered by the dbol.


----------



## Jin (Jul 17, 2020)

Ace5555 said:


> Let me know if you need legit gear brother.
> SILLYGOOSE at protonmail dot com



NOPE. there’s a whole section for you all and yet some of you are too stupid to comply with the rules or even to read them.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 17, 2020)

Jin said:


> NOPE. there’s a whole section for you all and yet some of you are too stupid to comply with the rules or even to read them.



Anyone saying "legit" & "gear" in the same sentence is a scrub 100%


----------



## 24hreup (Jul 20, 2020)

Thank you dragon for sharing  your test results you seem like a stand up guy kudos to you.

Let us know if we can send you anything for you doing bloods on our products 

Cheers


----------



## dragon1952 (Jul 20, 2020)

Well considering you had to pay to have non-bunk dbol tested and sent me replacements anyway I'll call it even ;^ )


----------



## 24hreup (Jul 22, 2020)

Alrighty you are welcome anytime


----------



## MetalHeadX (Aug 19, 2020)

So how was it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MetalHeadX (Aug 19, 2020)

Just found the bloodwork post. Thank you for the review.


----------



## MetalHeadX (Aug 31, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> View attachment 9135
> 
> 
> dont be creepy lol



Lmfao oops. TOO ****IN LATE!!! Guess Im gonna stay skinny *sad sobbing face of loneliness *


----------



## Camoninja (Sep 2, 2020)

I ordered a few amp vials and if anyone's curious I'll do a roidtest to see if its an good.


----------



## brock8282 (Sep 2, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Well the replacement Dbol they sent me was from Hutech and are labeled at 25mg/tab. This will be the 6th day on those at 50mg/day and I've already gained nearly as much as I did on 4 weeks of the Pharmavol's they originally sent. And thinking the Pharmavol's must be under-dosed I actually went up as high as 100 mg/day for almost a week. The only thing I seemed to get out of the Pharmavol's was some increased vascularity...no strength, a couple lbs of size and no common sides such as water retention, bloat, etc.
> Today will be just my 3rd workout since starting the Hutech's so we'll see if there is any strength increase yet.
> Now here's the kicker, I just got the test results back from the Pharmavol dbol, which were supposedly 20mg/tab, and the two tested tabs came back at 28.04mg and 33.45mg of methandienone which means I had to be taking upwards of 150mg/day there at the end with little to no results. I'm not saying anything yet but you can infer what you wish from those test results :^ /
> As for the test cyp, this will be start of the 6th week so we'll see what happens by the end of this week.



who did you use for testing? I don’t trust jano at all.


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 2, 2020)

Yeah, it was Jano and I did take the results with a grain of salt knowing his past history. On the other hand, I tested at 4291 ng/dl on 600mg/wk of the test cyp I got from the same source and lab for whatever that's worth.


----------



## brock8282 (Sep 2, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Yeah, it was Jano and I did take the results with a grain of salt knowing his past history. On the other hand, I tested at 4291 ng/dl on 600mg/wk of the test cyp I got from the same source and lab for whatever that's worth.



yeah i had shit bloodwork on some test that tested well with him a while back. was running 750 and scored right around 1700 on my bloodwork, shit had to be underdosed but was all stellar on his testing. Im not saying this happened but i wouldnt put it past jano for a source to reach out  and say this is coming from x person, i will pay for it too  test good. based on your results with the seond labs dbol the first had to be underdosed garbage (or completely fake) regardless of what jano says. as much dbol as you pushed, that would **** most people up with side effects.


----------



## 24hreup (Sep 14, 2020)

why not send a few more samples out for testing then ? 

we will pay for whatever lab you use for testing.


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 14, 2020)

Not necessary for me. I believe both you and pharmavol are legit. Jano...not convinced ;^ )


----------



## Camoninja (Sep 17, 2020)

Anyone else having trouble with their site besides me?


----------



## 24hreup (Sep 18, 2020)

Camoninja said:


> Anyone else having trouble with their site besides me?



We have some server downtime if you cant log onto the site please contact us via email / PM  we will take orders and request manually


----------



## 24hreup (Sep 26, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Not necessary for me. I believe both you and pharmavol are legit. Jano...not convinced ;^ )



Cheers Dragon !


----------



## 24hreup (Sep 26, 2020)

Recent raw test reports attached:


----------



## 24hreup (Oct 2, 2020)

Iran Test E Restocked
Cypionax Restocked
Rotexmedica Restocked
Paki Testoviron Restocked
Anabol And Anabol 10 Restocked
Androlic Restocked
Danabol DS (Blue hearts) Restocked
Raws Restocked (mail for price list)


----------



## ironroughneck307 (Oct 2, 2020)

24hreup said:


> Iran Test E Restocked
> Cypionax Restocked
> Rotexmedica Restocked
> Paki Testoviron Restocked
> ...


just ordered some test e, ill make sure to post some updates


----------



## UncleBee (Oct 2, 2020)

Waiting on a reply from an earlier email.


----------



## Hedidhisownstunts (Oct 3, 2020)

24hreup said:


> Iran Test E Restocked
> Cypionax Restocked
> Rotexmedica Restocked
> Paki Testoviron Restocked
> ...


trying to place an order, but the registration hasn't sent the activation email and I can't log in.


----------



## 24hreup (Oct 4, 2020)

Hedidhisownstunts said:


> trying to place an order, but the registration hasn't sent the activation email and I can't log in.


 Hi i sent you a PM


----------



## 24hreup (Oct 4, 2020)

We are running a 14 days promo

25% OFF ON ALL INTERNATIONAL PRODUCTS:

Use Coupon code " ug25 " at check out 

Current shipping (Worldwide) TA status:

Airmail 14-30 Days
EMS 10-15 Days
Courier 3-7 Days

PRODUCTS 25% OFF A FEW EXAMPLES :

NORDITROPIN NORDIFLEX 30 IU 10 mg $123.75
NORDITROPIN NORDIFLEX 45 IU 15 mg $168.75
GENOTROPIN GOQUICK 36 IU 12 mg $146.25

OMNITROPE 30 IU 10mg $123.75
OMNITROPE 45 IU 15mg $168.75
HUMATROPE 18 IU 6mg $90
HUMATROPE 36 IU 12 mg $146.25
HUMATROPE 72 IU 24mg $262.5


RIMOBOLAN 1 Amp. $6.75
PROVIRON 25mg 20 Tab.$11.25
FEMARA 2.5 mg 30 Tab.$45
AROMASIN 25 mg 30 Tab.$45
ARIMIDEX 1mg 28 Tab. $41.25
TIROMEL T3 25mcg 100 Tab. $10.5
EPHEDRINE 8mg 200 Tab. $30

ALL PRODUCTS  HAVE VALID EXPIRY DATE 1-2 YEARS.
Promo Ends Sat, Oct 17th.
24


----------



## Hedidhisownstunts (Oct 5, 2020)

24hreup said:


> Hi i sent you a PM


Hey I replied but it doesn’t show that I did on my end, so I’m not sure if it worked. 
When I registered I never received the activation email. Checked all my potential folders. How do I get the activation email resent?


----------



## ironroughneck307 (Oct 25, 2020)

just received 3 vials of hutech test e, placed order 10/05 and received today 10/24. customer service was great shipping seems alright still waiting on some clomid, plan on pinning friday will post bloods.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 25, 2020)

24hreup said:


> We are running a 14 days promo
> 
> 25% OFF ON ALL INTERNATIONAL PRODUCTS:
> 
> ...



GH is $$$$$$$ high per IU


----------



## 24hreup (Oct 28, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> GH is $$$$$$$ high per IU



How much  are you paying per IU for Pharma HGH if you dont mind me asking ?


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 28, 2020)

24hreup said:


> How much  are you paying per IU for Pharma HGH if you dont mind me asking ?



$20/IU for humatrope which has been discontinued.


----------



## ImaBeast (Oct 28, 2020)

Anyone asks me what I run i tell them test tren mast. I'm open about it.


----------



## 24hreup (Oct 29, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> $20/IU for humatrope which has been discontinued.



Damn thats More than 4 times higher than our retail prices


----------



## Beastmode2782 (Dec 22, 2020)

24 is the real deal people. Have done alot of research on sources for some time. All boards nothing but good. Had the pleasure of talking with a few times. Really respected how he helped out those who got scammed.


----------



## Camoninja (Jan 26, 2021)

Has anyone ordered from them lately? I emailed them with no response.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Apr 30, 2021)

Bump thread


----------



## Roderick67 (Sep 29, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> Ha ha...yeah well I didn't exactly expect to get rave reviews on this decision. I gotta do at least one cycle before I die and finding someone locally who is also trustworthy is just as big of a shot in the dark for me as this and would take much longer.


So what was the blood work on pharmavol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 29, 2021)

I have used the real 24 with great success. They had the real human grade pink anabol and the real blue hearts . That was on meso .. I don’t know who’s real and who’s not anymore .


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 29, 2021)

If this is the real 24 reup and we can prove it . He’s a asset to any board


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 29, 2021)

Anyway to prove this is the real 24?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 29, 2021)

I wouldn’t mind getting some pinks and blues if it the real guy


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 29, 2021)

Roderick67 said:


> So what was the blood work on pharmavol


It's posted a couple times probably in this thread somewhere but was equivalent to real pharma test cyp or better. I've got good pharmavol deca from them too. Got bad Aromasin, backed up by bloodwork, from them but it wasn't pharmavol brand. Not even sure if they still provide the pharmavol brands anymore.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 29, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I wouldn’t mind getting some pinks and blues if it the real gu
> 
> 
> Bro Bundy said:
> ...


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 29, 2021)

I bought from them once over on the Meso site over a 1 1/2 yrs ago  and corresponded with them on that forum as well as later posting something about that transaction here and their correspondence here matched over there, so the 24hreup here appears to be the same one as at Meso for whatever that's worth.


----------



## 24hreup (Oct 7, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> If this is the real 24 reup and we can prove it . He’s a asset to any board


 Hi man thanks for the nice words yes this is still the same old us


----------



## malcolmcal (Oct 7, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> If you order from a website there is a 90% chance that you are going to get scammed.
> 
> This can't be said enough so I will say it again, if you actually go to the gym and hang around guys who live this lifestyle, the right person will eventually come along.
> 
> To be honest, if you haven't found a legit source yet, you aren't ready.


My gym is kinda snobby. Palm trees hot tubs saunas... There's a few giant dudes there... I'll have to work the gear thing into a conversation some time.


----------

